# Filtration/media suggestions 75G Discus tank



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm planning to change my 75G tank over to a BB Discus tank sometime in the not to distant future. I've been researching online the merits/drawbacks of filter and media types. I currently run 2 x Rena XP3s loaded with Bio and mechanical media. I am thinking of continuing to run one of them with only bio media and a pair of sponge filters for aeration/bio. I'm hoping to be able to do large (75 - 90%) water changes 2 or 3 times a week. The thing I'm worried about is how often am I going to have to clean out my Xp3 to keep the Discus healthy? I hate doing it now and I'm only doing it every couple of months. I'd love to hear other suggestions/setups that other people use. I'm not stuck on my plan, I just want to do right by my Discus and also keep maintenance time down. Thank in advance for the advice!


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

When I was growing out discus in a 75g, I was using 2 Hydor sponge filters with an AC110. Easy to squeeze out the sponges every water change, easy to service the hob weekly. Others may just want to skip the hob and just rely on water changes and the sponge filters, since your BB anyways. You can still use your biomedia from your XP3. I hated canisters for the discus tank for the very reason you hated servicing it. Skip a canister service or 2 (or more) and the canister becomes a nitrate factory. Just think of things rotting in your canister filter and the water coming back out after your water change...kinda defeats the purpose of the water change.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

hp10BII said:


> Just think of things rotting in your canister filter and the water coming back out after your water change...kinda defeats the purpose of the water change.


Yes, I feel the exact same way.

If I must use a canister filter I would definitely use a pre filter so that would become my mechnically filter that I can clean up easily and I will only stuff my canister with bio and may be purigen.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

If you don't like cleaning canister filters don't use them with discus. I clean my 2078 every 3 weeks and it's pretty much at the limit of what the filter can handle. I do 3 - 4 80% wc a week but my tank is not BB. Just get a couple of AC110 and alternate the cleaning every week (so each is cleaned every 2 weeks. That's what I would do. But it depends somewhat on the size and number of the fish. If they are juvies you'll need to do even more water changes if you want them bigger and I would only go with sponge filters. For adults 3x a week is good.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I personally think the tubings of canister filter are really a pain to keep very clean. The fluval is just impossible. Sponge filters are not pretty but that would be my choice with barebottom. Corner filters with cycled bio is very simple but effective as well.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

my ex 75 gallons discus tank.......running 2 Aquaclear 110 HOBs should be enough for filtration .......presently my 120 gallons tank with 14 adults discus only using two aquaclear 110 plus a Hydro 5 sponge filter.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm not sure yet if I just want to buy adults or grow out smaller fish. If I went the grow out route I'd want to start this up soon. That way I could grow out my contest fish plus the others I want in the 75G at the same time (contest fish currently in a 30G). At what size do the discus have to grow before I can ease back on the daily water changes?/What size would I have to buy so as not to stunt with 3/week waterchanges? As for the number of fish I want/can keep. I was thinking of adding another 6 for a total of 12. Does that seem like a reasonable number?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you don't like cleaning canister filters don't use them with discus. I clean my 2078 every 3 weeks and it's pretty much at the limit of what the filter can handle. I do 3 - 4 80% wc a week but my tank is not BB. Just get a couple of AC110 and alternate the cleaning every week (so each is cleaned every 2 weeks. That's what I would do. But it depends somewhat on the size and number of the fish. If they are juvies you'll need to do even more water changes if you want them bigger and I would only go with sponge filters. For adults 3x a week is good.





seanyuki said:


> my ex 75 gallons discus tank.......running 2 Aquaclear 110 HOBs should be enough for filtration .......presently my 120 gallons tank with 14 adults discus only using two aquaclear 110 plus a Hydro 5 sponge filter.


These 2 posts are right on the mark as far as I'm concerned.
I've used 2 AC 110 HOBs on my 75 gal discus tank for several years, and am completely satisfied with their ease of cleaning, and ability to to hold/readily interchange a variety of media. I use Purigen in them, along with pre-filters on the intake tubes, for water clarity, purification, and superior tank cleanliness.
I'd suggest you go with near-adults - 4" or larger, if you're planning on limiting your wcs to 2-3 X a week. If you do opt for say, 3" you could keep up to 12, for a short while anyway (with upped wcs), but would need to reduce that number when they reach around 4inches. That's my take.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> If you do opt for say, 3" you could keep up to 12, for a short while anyway (with upped wcs), but would need to reduce that number when they reach around 4inches. That's my take.


What would a good permanent number of adults be?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd go no more than 8 in a 75 gallon. I have 10 in my 100 gallon, all 5.5" or bigger (a couple are 7"). That is, unless you're willing to do more than 3x wc a week.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd go no more than 8 in a 75 gallon. I have 10 in my 100 gallon, all 5.5" or bigger (a couple are 7"). That is, unless you're willing to do more than 3x wc a week.


This is either really good news or bad news . I thought I had room for like a dozen so I'll save some money for sure! At least until I breakdown and get a bigger setup.... Thanks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd go no more than 8 in a 75 gallon. I have 10 in my 100 gallon, all 5.5" or bigger (a couple are 7"). That is, unless you're willing to do more than 3x wc a week.


Uh oh I have 16 in my 100! Don't do what I do.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Uh oh I have 16 in my 100! Don't do what I do.


What do you do?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Immus21 said:


> What do you do?


Change water frequently. I already had 5 discus to start and when i did my recent order I added a bunch more. I will also be installing a Purigen reactor to help later on. Nothing beats wc's but I'm too lazy to do 4x a week.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I'd go no more than 8 in a 75 gallon. I have 10 in my 100 gallon, all 5.5" or bigger (a couple are 7"). That is, unless you're willing to do more than 3x wc a week.


Agree with that number.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I really appreciate all the input! Since I'm only looking at 2 new additions above my contest fish I'll probably get adults/sub-adults. I'll wait 1 or 2 months to give the "little" guys some more time to grow in their nursery tank. Waiting will also give me time to scrounge up the best deals for a couple AC HOBs and a few other bits and pieces. Should I sterilize my 75G tank after I get the current inhabitants out? Or would letting it completely dry out and sit have the same effect?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

IF you are really concerned, do a 10% bleach solution and then rinse out the tank well and let dry. That should take care of any pathogens that might be of concern for fish. Make sure you just use cheap plain pure bleach without any additives, otherwise, you will have to deal with any residue left behind.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, straight unscented bleach at 10%. Quick rinse and let dry so there is no leftover chlorine. As for the number of fish, you can go higher, as Tony has, and various people have, but you have to ready to up the water changes at the first sign of trouble or reduce the bioload. I do have 10 discus in my tank, but it's not discus only. I also have Rams, plecos, apistos, cories and probably 60 or 70 tetras in the tank. However, mine is planted so there is a bit of a buffer there. I actually add a bit of nitrate and phosphate in the tank because of the plant mass or some of my plants start to melt because of low nitrates.


----------

